# I just mixed this, comments please



## Stranger (31/3/21)

Vanilla custard TFA @ 2 %
Custard premium FA @ 1%
Vanilla bean ice cream TFA @ 0.5%
Meringue CAP @ 0.5 %
Banana FA @ 1%
(Arctic winter menthol TFA) @ 1%

Some times on my lunch break I just throw things together for after supper. I had a look at my stash, smelled this and that and tried in my head to put them together. Small batch 10 ml.

When I smell or taste concentrates they always seem super strong to me so I try and be sparing with the flavours so as not to have one overpower the other. On first vape with this (shake and vape) it tasted ... well nice. It was almost like a biscuit more than a custard. When it comes to food there is only my wife's custard that actually tastes like custard. The stuff out of the box looks like a duck, smells like a duck so it must be a duck right.

The tastes were very muted I suppose. I then put the Arctic winter menthol in which is in my ADV to see if it would lift it. Well that worked, I now get the banana, the vanilla and the meringue. It still does not taste like custard but that is probably me more than the flavours. I like it ... but

Where did I go wrong, it seemed like the flavours should mix OK. Are these flavours the kind that are better after steeping ? I have a very simple banana custard mix that is basically banana, custard and some sour that tastes more like banana custard.

I am trying hard, but obviously need the help, so please .... help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/21)

Suggestion: premix the custard portion of your mix on one side, premix the rest on the other side... let both stand for a week and then add them together... custard can be a bugger (more so if mixed with tobacco) and could be the culprit for the flavor not being spot on yet. And yes, anything with custard does go better with steeping.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

Meant to add

0.4 clapton on the Furyan, so around 45 W. Not too hot or high W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/21)

Agree with @DarthBranMuffin, give that one a week and the custard will start to behave and be a good sport.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/3/21)

Ok no tips on the mix ,but tips on the mixing. Mixing for me is totally different nowadays 100% PG (parental guidance). I use less flavouring and steep is about 3-5days on anything. So my tip is mix all the concentrates together and let it sit for three days before adding VG. And yes I mix NIC with the concentrates before I added it last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (1/4/21)

Thanks guys, I will mix up another 10 ml and let it steep. Unfortunately the first 10 ml was all vaped, ... last night ... after supper ... the whiskey helped to lift the flavour .. as Lionel Richie said "it lasted only one night long"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Vanilla custard TFA @ 2 %
> Custard premium FA @ 1%
> Vanilla bean ice cream TFA @ 0.5%
> Meringue CAP @ 0.5 %
> ...


Question - was it TFA Vanilla Custard V1 or V2? V2 is a much better custard in my opinion and would work better here. Also, I'd bump up the VBIC to about 1%, on the other hand I would never have thrown in FA Arctic Winter but it seems to have worked for you on this 

Then as for custard flavours and steeping. Alas, a custard needs at least 2 weeks before it really starts performing. Even a week is not enough and some custards actually go through a 'low flavour period' between week 1 and week 2 where you scarcely taste it (CAP VC V1, I'm looking at you here, yeah, you know you're guilty). But if you can stand the test of time, then they do shine through and the %'s you've mixed here should give you a decent custard flavour.

What I can suggest though is adding a bit of sweetener, just 0.5% or such (but please, not CAP Super Sweet, she does not play well with custards imho), and this will also really help bump the flavour up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (1/4/21)

Thank you kindly. I will take serious note of your comments as I do trust what you say.

As for the Arctic winter menthol, sho what can I say, I was was on hell high menthol 36mg freebase MTL for about three years, maybe that is my new addiction even though I have been over two years on DL and down to 3 mg.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/4/21)

I'd add another 0.5% meringue for the additional sweetness, up the banana to 2% and chuck the menthol ( menthol in custard?? . Maybe I should try 

Don't know those custards, but anything custard should steep for a month, def a shake, vape & vomit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (6/4/21)

Yeah, I think I am being overly ambitious, but it is what I do. I have a couple of shake and vapes that are really OK to mix in small quantities that literally last me a night or two. I have a problem with stuff sitting around steeping.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

